

Time to terminate termination charges? - mathattack
http://insightsblog.oecdcode.org/?p=6762

======
DiabloD3
I've refused to do business with businesses that have termination charges
because it is basically their admission that they WILL screw up so badly you
need to cancel to change providers for whatever service they provide.

~~~
tzs
Wrong kind of termination charge. The article is talking about the charges
phone companies charge for calls from other phone companies that terminate on
their network. More information:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termination_rates](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termination_rates)

